
Google clamps down on free storage - al_form2000
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-22/gmail-hooked-us-on-free-storage-now-google-is-making-us-pay
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21323015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21323015),
which was posted earlier. I copied this submission's title, which is much
better, to the other submission as well. That was a good rewrite, as the
guidelines ask: " _Please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
linkbait._ "

